
Pandora's Problem: The More It Sells the More It Loses - Pr0
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887323316804578161620785088896-lMyQjAxMTAyMDAwNTEwNDUyWj.html
======
npguy
Wow.Finally a solid example of "strange business models" that I was looking
for.

[http://statspotting.com/2012/11/strange-business-models-a-
th...](http://statspotting.com/2012/11/strange-business-models-a-thought-
exercise/)

